# Temperatura Mínima Faro (Entrada fria 5-11 Janeiro 2009)



## Vince (6 Jan 2009 às 00:45)

Qual será a temperatura mínima registada em Faro durante este evento numa *estação oficial do IM* ?

*Votação fecha às 21:00 de Terça-feira, 6 de Janeiro*


----------



## iceworld (6 Jan 2009 às 00:47)

entre 2º e 3º


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Jan 2009 às 00:49)

boas

2.9º

abraços


----------



## JoãoDias (6 Jan 2009 às 00:49)

2.7ºc.


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2009 às 00:51)

Votei no intervalo *>= 3ºC e < 4º*

Vai registar *3,3ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jan 2009 às 00:58)

-1ºC/0ºC
Estou confiante


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2009 às 01:22)

Escolhi o intervalo > 4ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Jan 2009 às 01:27)

Dan disse:


> Escolhi o intervalo > 4ºC



Talvez uns 4 graus


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2009 às 02:00)

Entre 2ºC e 3ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jan 2009 às 07:11)

Votei em *>= 1ºC e < 2ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2009 às 07:16)

Escolhi o Intervalo que compreende as Temperaturas entre *3ºC* e *4ºC*!


----------



## vitamos (6 Jan 2009 às 09:44)

Entre 1 e 2ºC

Aposta: 1,9ºC


----------



## Dourado (6 Jan 2009 às 09:53)

Eu apostei nos 3º dificilmente será menos que isso...mas aqui na minha zona vai chegar aos 0º quase de certeza...


----------



## HotSpot (6 Jan 2009 às 10:11)

Votei entre 1 e 2ºC


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2009 às 11:50)

*>= 1ºC e < 2ºC*

Vamos lá ver...


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2009 às 12:08)

>= 3ºC e < 4ºC talvez tenhamos surpresas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jan 2009 às 13:01)

Eu Votei no Intervalo de >= 3ºC e < 4ºC.


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2009 às 13:35)

votei >= 1ºC e < 2ºC


----------



## Minho (6 Jan 2009 às 18:08)

Votei no intervalo 3ºC e  4ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Jan 2009 às 18:19)

Eu votei entre 2ºC e 3ºC.


----------



## Zoelae (6 Jan 2009 às 18:23)

Votei >= 1ºC e < 2ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (6 Jan 2009 às 18:26)

>= 2ºC e < 3ºC


----------



## Brigantia (6 Jan 2009 às 21:40)

Eu acho que vai ser > 4ºC.


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jan 2009 às 02:09)

2 e 3.

Afinal, tamos a falar do nossa zona tropical


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2009 às 02:15)

Skizzo disse:


> Afinal, tamos a falar do nossa zona tropical



A verdade é que a "zona tropical" estava às 1h com 4,9ºC. Vamos ver até onde desce.
A mínima prevista para Faro para esta madrugada era de 5ºC.

Já Lisboa, era o ponto mais quente do continente.
O Geofísico estava com 9ºC, a fazer inveja inclusive à temperatura registada nos cabos.


----------



## Nashville (7 Jan 2009 às 02:44)

>= 3ºC e < 4ºC 


cumps
Nashville


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2009 às 15:20)

A temperatura mínima registada ontem em Faro foi mesmo uma surpresa.
Não chegou a terreno negativo, mas foi por muito pouco.






Parabéns ao único voto no intervalo >= 0ºC e < 1ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jan 2009 às 21:01)

Eu nem vi esta votação, a mínima foi de 0.4ºC no dia 9 de Janeiro, não conhecem bem o Algarve uma vaga de frio onde a maioria votou uma mínima superior a 3ºC deve ser deve


----------



## Skizzo (12 Jan 2009 às 00:23)

Não sabia que as zonas costeiras do Algarve poderiam ser tão frias. Castro Marim, Portimão e Aljezur chegaram aos negativos. Estes ultimos dois até atingiram os negativos frequentemente, e Aljezur quase que roçou os -4ºC


----------

